# The piano puppet



## Jillaroo (Sep 4, 2013)

_* This is very good and funny*_

http://www.youtube.com/embed/kPvciIdDZAE


----------



## That Guy (Sep 4, 2013)

Most excellent!


----------



## Anne (Sep 4, 2013)

I love it!!!!  Thanks, Jillaroo!!


----------

